# Logitech G35 Konfigurations Programm



## Vaishyana (24. März 2012)

Hallo,

normalerweise gibt es bei dem G35 von Logitech eine Software mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten speziell für das Headset. Unter Downloads auf der Logitech Seite ist diese Software allerdings seit einiger Zeit durch LGS Logitech Gaming Software ersetzt. Ich hätte allerdings gerne das alte Programme wieder und dies recht aktuell, weswegen ich es ungern von der mitgelieferten CD installiere, da diese schon 2 - 3 Jahre alt ist.

Hier ein Bild zur Software:

http://www.logitech.com/repository/1490/jpg/14204.1.0.jpg


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2012)

Darf ich fragen wo genau das Problem mit der Gaming Software ist?
 st genau das gleich sieht nur anders aus und vereint G-Tastaturen und Headset in einem Treiber was ich persönlich gut finde.


----------



## bemuehung (24. März 2012)

nächste mal nich son Babel kaufen


----------



## Vaishyana (25. März 2012)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo genau das Problem mit der Gaming Software ist?
> st genau das gleich sieht nur anders aus und vereint G-Tastaturen und Headset in einem Treiber was ich persönlich gut finde.



Die Software an sich finde ich auch besser, als 5 verschiedene für Maus Tastatur und Headset. Ich hätte aber gern hin und wieder meinen Stimmenverzerrer an Bord.  Oder finde ich den nur in der LGS nicht?


Edit: OK. Hab grad alles gefunden in den Einstellungen. Problem erledigt.


----------

